

Why I got off the career treadmill and joined a startup - MediaSquirrel
http://jwheezy.com/2011/02/04/joining-the-darknet-why-i-got-off-the-career-treadmill-and-joined-a-start-up/

======
th0ma5
tldr version: i switched jobs because i wasn't passionate about it. i became
passionate with some other passionate people and we achieved our own measure
of amazing success.

------
MediaSquirrel
Classic.

